# White MTD Lt-15



## JdArchie (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello i am new to the forum. I just traded for a White MTD LT-15. I can't seem to find the model number anywhere. It needs new belts all the way around. It also has a 40 Inch 2 stage snowblower that needs belts. The only numbers i could find are on the engine. If anyone has any info I'd appreciate it.


----------



## wellsonix (Sep 22, 2012)

Set of 2, Both Variable Speed Belts To Replace 754-0280 and 754-0370 (also 954-0280 an... 
Sold by AMC Parts Store 
Condition: new 
$18.49 

Item Subtotal: $18.49 
Shipping & Handling: $5.99 
Total Before Tax: $24.48 
Shipment Total: $24.48


----------



## wellsonix (Sep 22, 2012)

*Belts*



JdArchie said:


> Hello i am new to the forum. I just traded for a White MTD LT-15. I can't seem to find the model number anywhere. It needs new belts all the way around. It also has a 40 Inch 2 stage snowblower that needs belts. The only numbers i could find are on the engine. If anyone has any info I'd appreciate it.


Set of 2, Both Variable Speed Belts To Replace 754-0280 and 754-0370 (also 954-0280 an... 
Sold by AMC Parts Store 
Condition: new 
$18.49 

Item Subtotal: $18.49 
Shipping & Handling: $5.99 
Total Before Tax: $24.48 
Shipment Total: $24.48


----------



## indypower (Apr 13, 2010)

Look under the seat for model number. Later models have model numbers on the underside of the hood.


----------

